# Western Sahara



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)

*After visiting this forum for a quite long period, I saw that my country (Western Sahara) is not represented, so I decided to register and open this thread. Hopefully many other Sahrawi will join.*

_*Western Sahara (Arabic: الصحراء الغربية; transliterated: as-Ṣaḥrā' al-Gharbīyah; Spanish: Sahara Occidental) is a territory of North Africa, bordered by Morocco to the north, Algeria in the northeast, Mauritania to the east and south, and the Atlantic Ocean on the west. Its surface area amounts to 266,000 km2. It is one of the most sparsely populated territories in the world, mainly consisting of desert flatlands. The largest city is El Aaiún (Laâyoune), which is home to over half of the population of the territory, the latter estimated at just over 382,000.

Western Sahara has been on the United Nations list of Non-Self-Governing Territories since the 1960s when it was a Spanish colony.*_


----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)

*From: photosaroundtheworld.wordpress.com*

[IMG]http://p.vtourist.com/1278317-dakhla_western_sahara_morocco-Western_Sahara[/IMG]g


----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)

*From:dailylife*


----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)

From: www.panoramio.com/photo/312695


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Oh wow, good to see someone from Western Sahara over here!

Maybe you could tell something about your country. Traditions, the language, people, politics. I've heard Spanish is still a bit spoken over there, is this true? And how's the political situation in the country? I know Morocco claims it's part of their kingdom, but it's also occupied by Mauritanian forces, or not? I've read this somewhere. And how things work there? Do you think there might be an end for this situation in WS?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow excellent. Post more pix

I really like the name Sahara


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing thread  more pics please


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

saridos, where do you live now? do you know if your people have the right to apply for the Spanish citizenship?


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

lol! Western Sahara is a part of Morocco!
And I'm sure that the thread creator is algerian! lol


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> lol! Western Sahara is a part of Morocco!
> And I'm sure that the thread creator is algerian! lol


of course, it must be setif


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

1 - Chaouia-Ouardigha 
2 - Doukkala-Abda
3 - Fès-Boulemane 
4 - Gharb-Chrarda-Béni Hssen 
5 - Greater Casablanca 
6 - Guelmim-Es Semara 
7 - Laâyoune-Boujdour-Sakia El Hamra
8 - Marrakech-Tensift-El Haouz 
9 - Meknès-Tafilalet 
10 - Oriental 
11 - Oued Ed-Dahab-Lagouira
12 - Rabat-Salé-Zemmour-Zaer 
13 - Souss-Massa-Draâ 
14 - Tadla-Azilal 
15 - Tangier-Tétouan 
16 - Taza-Al Hoceima-Taounate


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Laayoune:


















Dakhla:


























Source: SSC


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Western Sahara is a disputed area. It is not an independent country neither it is not a normal part of Morocco. That's why it can be classified as a special area which is de-facto included to Morocco borders. 
Unfortunately, looks a little undeveloped  I hope it gets better in the upcoming years.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

This is going to turn out like the Melilla thread :doh:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Uhm, what did i say? Why do you guys keep responding to the rants from other people? Especially since most of them dont even know what happened or are hypocrits (like the attack yesterday performed by Polisarion on Moroccan side - and Morocco didnt respond to that because they try to obey international law ) Let him create his propaganda. Dont even give any further attention to him (Casamor, Rabat, Erolisk, Daano), please i beg you, as creating these kinds of threads is against the rules anyway and will get locked soon.


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ yes they just talk; they don't know what welly happen there hno:


----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)

DamianPL said:


> Is there any oil in Western Sahara? If yes they can ask for help one special nation :yes:



It is believed that WS has a huge oil and gas reserves but not proved. The UN security council do not allow the exploitation of any territory that its people are in presses to determine their future.


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

Great thread. 
Don't let the little moroccan trolls ruin it.


----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)

Muttie said:


> Uhm, what did i say? Why do you guys keep responding to the rants from other people? Especially since most of them dont even know what happened or are hypocrits (like the attack yesterday performed by Polisarion on Moroccan side - and Morocco didnt respond to that because they try to obey international law ) Let him create his propaganda. Dont even give any further attention to him (Casamor, Rabat, Erolisk, Daano), please i beg you, as creating these kinds of threads is against the rules anyway and will get locked soon.


Well not always ur point of view is right and other wrong. His thread has the right to exists as your Moroccan threads. WS is world wide recognized by first its people, second by the UN security council. There is no official map from any country in the world that doesn’t separate WS from Morocco, except Moroccan maps of course.
If you think that you are always right and the other are wrong, then you are wrong even you are right.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Territory occupied by Morocco since 1975 and the free area not recognized by the UN, the current coin is the Saharan peseta in the free area and the Dirham in the occupied, the oficial language is arabic in the occupied country, but berber and spanish in the other. The capital city is EL Aiún
Many of saharan people live outside their own country, in Refugee camps in Algeria and in spanish cities.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

The definition of a state: Independent authority (internally and externally) within internationally recognized national borders. W.Sahara doesn't fulfill any of these creteria but thank you for the nice photos anyway!


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

ok


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

6y 4 ever..... shhht.


----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)

Muttie said:


> Uhm, what did i say? Why do you guys keep responding to the rants from other people? Especially since most of them dont even know what happened or are hypocrits (like the attack yesterday performed by Polisarion on Moroccan side - and Morocco didnt respond to that because they try to obey international law ) Let him create his propaganda. Dont even give any further attention to him (Casamor, Rabat, Erolisk, Daano), please i beg you, as creating these kinds of threads is against the rules anyway and will get locked soon.



Well the world know very well what is happening there, and if they don’t so this is the aim of this thread. Really, You think that the world doesn’t know what happening there? My friend they know very well. May be they don’t know what you want them to know, you want just your point to be known?


----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)

*Wow. Thanks everybody for the lovely people and thanks to all free minded people. We never ever forget the help of many countries. Many free people in this world. Sometimes I feel that the world can let you down any moment and the only why is self dependent.. but I strongly believe that the free people will never change their principles no matter what happen.*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Because of the moroccan occupation (1975-xxxx), a lot of saharian people can't live in their own country til this people leave their land, so they have to stay in refugee camps in the algerian desert:


























































Europeans want a free Western Sahara!


----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)

Messi said:


> The definition of a state: Independent authority (internally and externally) within internationally recognized national borders. W.Sahara doesn't fulfill any of these creteria but thank you for the nice photos anyway!


It is not a state but it is a territory with a well know borders (maps) with a people who are under colonization. You can referee to the UN documents. the 4th commission (territory under decolonization) of The UN security council.


----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)

Messi said:


> The definition of a state: Independent authority (internally and externally) within internationally recognized national borders. W.Sahara doesn't fulfill any of these creteria but thank you for the nice photos anyway!



Look at the country profile of the CIA, US state department, US congress… United nation… or nay other official website of other big countries. Western Sahara is there not as a free country but a territory under the UN decolonization.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Saridos: Europe is with you!


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

> Europeans want a free Western Sahara!


If Europeans care so much about people living in their home country they should give a comment about that instead of watching how a people disappears. 
http://www.justicefirst.info/images/landloss_crop.jpg

It's not Europe's business, no one tells the Dutch, the French or the British to leave the oversea territories they occupy worldwide. How come that Argentinian islands "Islas Malvinas" are occupied by the UK, thousands of kilometers away from the UK! Or what about "Dutch" Aruba in the caribbean? How dutch can a caribbean island be? Europe is the last one to talk about moral values concerning territorial issues!
Morocco guarantees to give autonous rights which is the best democratic solution in this case, Europe should keep out!


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

saridos said:


> It is not a state but it is a territory with a well know borders (maps) with a people who are under colonization. You can referee to the UN documents. the 4th commission (territory under decolonization) of The UN security council.


So what's wrong then with having autonomous rights and living under Morocco's authority?


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

You're all going to get this thread locked with all the political crap....


----------



## saridos (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Zazo, as you see from the pics you have posted WS people are very simple. The are suffering both the harsh nature and the aggressions of other human being. But they are a survivor, they have a great faith in their cause. 

please keep this thread for pics and brief non political explanation any one want to discuss politics.. u have to open another thread.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

This thread was supposed to be political, it's inevitable.


----------



## ould-madou (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## ould-madou (Apr 13, 2009)

*A destroyed enemy fighter*










www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_352.shtml


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pics! Keep posting pictures of our Sahara! lol


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

most eurepean countries r supportive to us and all islamic world exepte algeria and that's make a motive to us


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Let him post pictures lol he can't change anything! Use 'flickr' it's a good source!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't know much about the region's politics. Why is Algeria so 'hostile' towards Morocco?


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

6y 4 ever said:


> most eurepean countries r supportive to us and all islamic world exepte algeria and that's make a motive to us


We have the support from the united states:cheers:


----------



## Mister gaylord (Apr 13, 2009)

ould-madou said:


>


Check out their asses damn their hot.


Let just say, Western Sahara is Arabian like Morroco is.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Erolisk said:


> We have the support from the united states:cheers:


They have support from South Africa :cheers:

Nice pics btw, nice clean streets


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

CasaMor said:


> Let him post pictures lol he can't change anything! Use 'flickr' it's a good source!


Annotate this for people who like it, not generally


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

JoHaN 15 said:


> They have support from South Africa :cheers:


South Africa:rofl:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

JoHaN 15 said:


> They have support from South Africa :cheers:
> 
> Nice pics btw, nice clean streets


looooool, South Africa! :nuts: We are affraid! lol
Anyway, I'm really interested to see pictures of the Sahara, keep posting!


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Erolisk said:


> We have the support from the united states:cheers:


The first world wants a "united Morocco" so that means the other party can only dream about their seperation plans! :cheers:


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Metsada said:


> I don't know much about the region's politics. Why is Algeria so 'hostile' towards Morocco?


Well there was a border conflict in the 60s but it's a bit of an ideological clash. Morocco is an "archaic" monarchy which is relatively western-aligned. Algeria is a "populist" regime where the military is powerful and which was more USSR aligned. It's a bit like having Venezuela next to the UK (on a smaller scale of course and with both countries being equally strong (or weak) ). But the people do share way too many similarities for the governments to escalate things further (hopefully).

@Zazo: For the refugees that you mentioned, it's extremely sad. Morocco consistently asks for their repatriation from Algeria and for the issue with the guerrilla fighters to be resolved separately though. Morocco isn't allowed to repatriate refugees from Algerian soil but those who contact the Moroccan embassy in Mauritania or reach a Moroccan military outpost are immediately taken in and transported back to the Sahara. 


I agree with CasaMor, I am interested to see more pictures...Even the ones about separatist propaganda (or freedom cause...whatever)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2002)

Are the Polisario very left-wing? (Or communist, or revolutionary socialist, whatever you want to call it)

After looking at that map, it's hard not to notice that their supporters tend to be some of the more radical states - North Korea, Cuba, Venezuela, Angola, Bolivia, Laos, etc. 

Those are not exactly the countries I'd want to be throwing my hat into the ring with.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, great images. I thought that Western Sahara was still considered a part of Morocco. Has that changed?


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Well...Not yet 



Captain Obvious said:


> Are the Polisario very left-wing? (Or communist, or revolutionary socialist, whatever you want to call it)
> 
> After looking at that map, it's hard not to notice that their supporters tend to be some of the more radical states - North Korea, Cuba, Venezuela, Angola, Bolivia, Laos, etc.
> 
> Those are not exactly the countries I'd want to be throwing my hat into the ring with.


Yup! In the 70s and 80s they used get weapons and training from USSR, Algeria, Lybia and Cuba amongst others. Now there has been a ceasefire for almost two decades but the group frequently threatens to resume the armed conflict. I am not sure if this were to happen who they will get help from. I know Chavez offered to help them arm and Morocco followed by cutting relations with Venezuela. 

In any case, except a few, those countries shown in blue in the map welcome the Moroccan position very timidly. Also the Polisario gets reasonable popular support I think mostly in Spain, Italy and Scandinavian countries. 

In order to keep the thread moving I will include pictures from the Sahara. This is Laayoune:



Redalinho said:


> From flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=20835153#post20835153


----------



## KQV208 (Jun 19, 2007)

If they yearn for freedom, why not give it to them. Its just fair imho.


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

The Sahara conflict is created in the Cold War. Morocco was an alley of the west and Algeria was pro-Sovjet Union..

The Polisario was created by the Sovjet Union and also trained by Cuba. They wanted to get the Sahara and Morocco was supported by Europe and the US.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

-0


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm posting pictures of Laayoune, the largest city of the Moroccan Sahara! 
They are posting pictures of poeple and an unknown flag! They are ridiculous!!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

How nice:cheers:


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Slaoui said:


> Longlife to the ETA !
> 
> I support them go ETA ! boom, el pais vasco libre and eura euskadi !
> 
> Go Moroccan Sahara, Kosovo, the pays basque !


Gora euskal herria!  Seriously, no more people with flags and guns. It will ruin the thread. 

Paz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


>


Nice red buildings  that style (of building) is very nice :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Animo said:


> Gora euskal herria!  Seriously, no more people with flags and guns. It will ruin the thread.
> 
> Paz



Sadly that appears to be the case.


----------

